# Сколько может стоить Bugari 260/CHC/C ?



## nikt (19 Июн 2011)

Уважаемые, сколько может стоить сабж б/у 2-3 года и как определить не знатоку инструментов соответствие "что в паспорте написано" и что на самом деле ?

Заранее спасибо за ответы


----------



## dizzyaccordion (19 Июн 2011)

Новый (260) можно привезти за 7400 евро. Б/у инструмент должен стоить примерно на 1000 дешевле (надо смотреть на состояние). Опознать эту модель очень просто - единственный выборный аккордеон на 41 клавишу в правой с ломаной дэкой.
p.s. А вообще, лучше закажите новый. За указанную сумму я Вам могу привести класный инструмент, с хорошими голосами и параметрами, которые сами пожелаете. (если есть интерес то в "личку")


----------

